# Feeling funny ....



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Im feeling all funny tonight ....

I DEFINITELY DEFINITELY want my gorgeous little girl to grow up with a brother or sister and we are currently going through another IVF cycle to realise our dream of being a family of four! (Egg collection in 2 weeks time) ....

But Im feeling kinda sad and really protective of my little girl who will have to share 'mummy' - when I currently give her ALL my time!    

I know that this is all irrational and Im probably just feeling hormonal but does anyone else feel like this?


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

A lovely ff of mine once told me, it is amazing that the hearts capacity can love more than one person and you will find that once baby no 2 comes you will feel this way, DD will be fine and learning to share is not a bad trait to have, all be it Mummy or toys, she'll be fine


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

I understand totally how you are feeling    

We are about to embark on IVF#2 to try for a another baby and I can't help but sometimes feel like I am betraying our DS - it's like I think he might think he isn't enough!    

However, no doubt your DD will be very grateful that you were lucky enough to give her a sibling and as Redhay says, there are important lessons/skills that having a sibling can help her with.

Good luck with this tx.

Lully x


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for your replies ... Glad its not just me having these feelings!....

Our cycle was successful and I am pregnant!!!! ... So wish me luck!

Lully - nice to hear from you - good luck with your next cycle hun x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

that's fantastic news WWIH x


----------

